# duck mounts



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright fellas, i know we've got a few taxidermists on here (tex for sure that i can think of right now) but i'm deciding on some ducks to have mounted that i saved from this last season. Anybody have any suggestions. 

I have 1 drake and 1 hen buffy. And also 2 drakes and one hen mallard. I don't really care if you just show me one duck or 3 ducks. 

Let's see'em


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

not a duck but it a mount 








same with this one








duck mount








duck mount








duck mount


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you wanna see all the stuff I've got go to www.birdfishtaxidermist.com Lots of cool pics and a brand new updated web sight.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex I like your new web site nice job.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks dud! Gladd you lik it! :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

DARIN!!!! You just called him a dud......he'll definitely not come to you now. Psssht! If I wasn't so stinkin' lazy, I'd post up pics of the birds Tex has done for me. Hopefully, one or 5 of the 5 he has in his shop now will make his website.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dustin is won of the nicst duds I no. Thets Y hes my frend.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin is won of the nicst duds I no. Thets Y hes my frend.


hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Wht tha hek dos dusTeen lik?? :lol: Just teasing ya Dustin Buddy!!!!

Tex, Nice site. I need to get some more birds done..... Guess I need to be able to preserve the good ones to be able to get em done!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin is won of the nicst duds I no. Thets Y hes my frend.


You guys crack me up. Thanks Tex.


----------

